# Border Collie Life stages



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

As i have a Border collie i just wanted to know from other BC owners what kind of things happen as they get older as not really having a dog before i was just curious about it and thought i would ask


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 3 border collies and they have all matured differently.
Flint hasnt really changed from when I first got him, still a very quiet laid back sorta lad, never really went through a 'puppy phase' so to speak.

Simba went through a very lanky, leggy stage, which was about the same time he started trying to work out hierarchy in our 'pack' we had a few problems with him and other dogs, and him going for and biting hubby. [He still has moments but very few and far between.]

Gemma went through a chewing stage just before she was diagnosed with dwarfism, this stage was difficult as she would also mess in the house even when she had previously been very clean.

Luckily now they are all classed as adult so I dont think they will be going through any other phases, and hopefully will stay as they are now for life


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by 'things' - I do agility with mine and they all stay fit unless something happens - Jed's eyes became slower to react to light/shade and then sadly I lost him with cancer, Oswy is nearly 10 and hasn't changed a bit since he was a pup


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I have 3 border collies and they have all matured differently.
> Flint hasnt really changed from when I first got him, still a very quiet laid back sorta lad, never really went through a 'puppy phase' so to speak.
> 
> Simba went through a very lanky, leggy stage, which was about the same time he started trying to work out hierarchy in our 'pack' we had a few problems with him and other dogs, and him going for and biting hubby. [He still has moments but very few and far between.]
> ...


Cali has gone very leggy all of a sudden of her body needs to fill out now lol she is just starting to ignore recall alot when she knows it fairly well lol she is going through a terrible chewing stage but thats with her adult teeth settling in i thought she was in season a few days ago thier was a little blood and swelling which now seems to have gone :confused1: but all in all shes a little star


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

My old dog was a collie, when he was a pup, he was into everything, very bright, and chewed like there was no tomorrow. when he matured he was the most loyal dog you could ask for, he was brilliant with kids, wife was a child minder, and people whos kids started off wary of dogs, soon changed their minds, the only down side was he was a little dog agressive to a small number of dogs. When he was old, he still wanted to go with us and be with us till the end. He was finally pts at 17 1/2 after his back legs failed and his organs started shutting down. An absolutely fantastic dog. Blimey, i nearly started welling up then


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> Cali has gone very leggy all of a sudden of her body needs to fill out now lol she is just starting to ignore recall alot when she knows it fairly well lol she is going through a terrible chewing stage but thats with her adult teeth settling in i thought she was in season a few days ago thier was a little blood and swelling which now seems to have gone :confused1: but all in all shes a little star


A lot of breeds go through the leggy gangly stage mine did too, malamutes can look like Barrels on sticks with clown feet, Siberians tend to go through the gangly uglies stage too. So if she looks all legs, tail and ears and even a bit underweight its not unusual.

Most go through critical stages of developement too right from birth but by the time new owners get them, they have an early fear impact period, Then they go through pushing at boundaries and seeing what they can get away with, suddenly not listening to commands and deciding everything else is more interesting then you and not re-calling so well. Then can enter a second fear period too between 6/14mths varies and depends on individual and breed, where even the outgoing ones start to react again to sights sounds and situations again with uncertainty and even fear.

Know its not particularly collie life stages and more general but seems to affect most dogs at certain times whatever their breeds.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not border collie specific but might be worth a read anyway 
Raising a puppy: Dealing with dog adolescence

As Sled Dog Hotel says, all breeds seem to go through the different stages.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks guys :thumbup: i am going to read that link too


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Life stages of a border collie Gorgeous , gorgeous then some more gorgeousness


----------



## Susie61 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got 3 collies and dont think they go through any different stage to other puppies, they teeth at the same time, males get the testosterone rush from 9mths onwards, some males start to behave very maley at this stage suddenly interested in the girlies or just pushing the boundaries, but my current youngest who is 9ths is so far an angel aI feel really good boy. All puppies at around 9ths start to feel their feet and will decide not to come when called or get of the sofa when told etc, so its so important to be doing your training, especially with a Collie their love to learn and be doing.

But all puppies grow at different rates, my friend currently has a collie puppie and you would think his a x greyhound he is so leggy its untrue, my youngster has just grown evenly month by month and not looked leggy at all, although he is now the same height as my other collies.

Good Luck with yours and enjoy they are a fabulous breed.

Sue


----------



## pyjamaparty (Jun 18, 2012)

Susie61 said:


> I've got 3 collies and dont think they go through any different stage to other puppies, they teeth at the same time, males get the testosterone rush from 9mths onwards, some males start to behave very maley at this stage suddenly interested in the girlies or just pushing the boundaries, but my current youngest who is 9ths is so far an angel aI feel really good boy. *All puppies at around 9ths start to feel their feet and will decide not to come when called or get of the sofa when told etc, so its so important to be doing your training, especially with a Collie their love to learn and be doing.*
> Sue


Monty is nearly nine months and the comment about being more male! is so true! His recall has slipped something cronic in the last couple of weeks and he's back on a long line when out until he learns that I'm far more exciting than a bush!!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I've had 6 BC's, 4 from puppies, 1 from 6 months, 1 from 3 years. They are all different and have matured at different rates and have different personalities. ie Skye was mature and ready to compete at agility at 18 months old, Star her daughter is 2.25 years old, has been competing at agility since just after her 2nd birthday in jumping classes, still not doing seesaw confidently at training, but is improving, has had a few places, but is still very babyish, Linus who I've only had for about 7 weeks and is 3 years old makes Star seem grown up! Bertie is 14 years old, but still has moments like a puppy. Teagan is very nervous, but very drivey, so she can be in a field with hundreds of people and dogs at agility shows and not seem to notice, but take her for a walk and 1 person appears with 1 dog and she's scared! Boomer was a happy lively boy until nearly 16 years old, he wasn't really up to competing at agility though, prefering obedience.


----------

